# Sacramento Reptile Show



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, at the end of the month, the annual reptile show returns to Sacramento once again. I believe its on the 29th and 30th at the Sacramento Convention Center.

Is anyone else planning on going?

http://www.upscalereptiles.com/htm/vendor_info.html


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

Woohoo! Sacramento! Hmm, I'll see though. If it's a mantis show, I'm totally going!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2007)

Ahh, how I wish it were a mantis show. But no, its pretty much all reptiles with two, maybe three invert stalls. Maybe this year will be different, but thats what I've seen in previous years. Don't expect to see any mantids. As far as inverts go, mainly tarantulas with a sprinkling of pedes and some sticks if you're lucky...  

Pretty much all the reptile companies quit carrying mantids once the USDA put up that ban.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

What? USDA banned mantises? How horrible of them!!! :evil:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2007)

US natives are fine. Exotics are banned. Its been that way for a while.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh... I didn't know. Uhh... yeah...


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 10, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]WeeeeHeeee! We will be there with all the Critters! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Come visit the Ken The Bug Guy Booth!!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]******$5 OFF ****** [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]purchase of $20 or more with copy of this Post![/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]thebugwife - mantidforum.com $5 off $20 coupon [/SIZE]


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 10, 2007)

Its Illegal to import live mantis into CA, ooths are a gray area still....and we've been told it is illegal to own, sell, or buy mantis with out a permit here. But no one is going to give you a ticket for it. I will have some Gambians @ the show!

BEWARE!!!!

Non-native walking sticks are a [SIZE=12pt]BIG[/SIZE] NO NO in CA!!! You Will Get in Trouble for them!!!!!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2007)

So is anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm, I just found out that I might be out of town on the 29th. :?


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 17, 2007)

It looks like we'll have a few more little buggers from Yen Saw also!


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 29, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!!! well today....wow I need to go to bed!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 30, 2007)

How was it??


----------



## thebugwife (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, what a lot of work! But we had a good time and the mantis were a hit, Thanks Yen! Andrew picked up a nice little pair of P. wahlbergii


----------



## Andrew (Oct 2, 2007)

Bah, my post didn't make it over, but yeah. The show was good, but it didn't seem as packed as it normally is. I ended up coming home with a pair of wahlbergii's(as tbh said), and a young golden albino axolotl.  Wasn't planning on that one!


----------

